# genaue Adresse für Domainweiterleitung



## BigJuri (13. November 2002)

Hallo!

Da meine Seite unter PHPNuke läuft hab ich eine Weiterleitung auf die index.php erstellt. Allerdings kann ich die Seite nie erreichen, weder über die url mit noch über die url ohne http://www.
Die URL ist securityfreaks.de, da ist ein Ordner html drin (vom server vorgegeben), dort ist dann der ordner sf, dort drin ist noch ein html-ordner in dem dann die index.php liegt.

Ich habe bei der Weiterleitung als Zieladresse http://securityfreaks.de/html/sf/html/index.php/ angegeben, aber ich komme trotzdem immer nur zur Fehlerseite des IE. Woran kann das liegen und was kann ich machen???

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für die zahlreichen, raschen und hilfreichen Antworten...  

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Paule (13. November 2002)

ich kenn mich zwar nicht so sehr gut aus damit , aber vielleicht unterstützt dein webspace kein php, also kann der server nichts mit der endung .php anfangen...


----------



## BigJuri (13. November 2002)

der Server unterstützt sowohl PHP 4 als auch mySQL. Ich hatte nämlich schon länger eine Nuke-Seite drauf laufen, teilweise auch 2, aber ich erinnere mich einfach nicht mehr an den richtigen Pfad, und ich hab den aufgrund einiger Tests mal abgeändert.
Also an der fehlenden Unterstützung liegts definitiv nicht.

MFG, BigJuri


----------

